# Use of ASA codes



## 50HEGARTY (Sep 9, 2010)

Could someone point me to definitive sourcing within the CMS website which states that they will only accept ASA codes for anesthesia (00100-01999) as opposed  to surgical codes for anesthesia?


----------



## twizzle (Sep 9, 2010)

*ASA codes*

What exactly are you asking?


----------



## cmcgarry (Sep 10, 2010)

http://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

Section 50 (page 115) details Anesthesiology services, including how they will be payed, with base rates, times, units, etc.  This section also directs you to the anesthesiology page with the procedure codes to be used, and how the base rates and times are calculated.


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Sep 10, 2010)

medicare will only accept asa codes... depending on the inusrance company, we also use the cpt (surgical) codes. majority of the payers, however, accept and pay using the asa.

hope this helps!


----------

